# Low Tech+Excel - WPG Rule?



## NightSky (Feb 16, 2009)

It's up to you. If you already have the T5 light, you can try it out with the plants. If algae begins to appear and take over, then you can switch to just using the 90w light or the T5 by itself. Experiment and see what works best for you.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

I found that the wpg is based on T12 bulbs. Also 1.8 wpg of T5 bulb equals 2.34wpg of T12. If you increase the lights you have to increase the Co2 or excel, Co2 replacement. 

Check out Tallen44's 55 gallon tank.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

i have something like 1.6 wpg with t5ho and excel wasn't enough (not nearly). the watt per gallon rule doesn't apply to t5ho. it doesn't even really apply to t5no either. it's basically just for for t-8/12 and power compacts and even then the rule is still a little sketchy.


----------



## ofird (Mar 29, 2004)

> i have something like 1.6 wpg with t5ho and excel wasn't enough (not nearly).


So what do you mean?

Did you have to pump up the excel or the lights?

As a "rule of thumb" - would you higher the lights for excel or keep both on low numbers?

O


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

ofird said:


> So what do you mean?
> 
> Did you have to pump up the excel or the lights?
> 
> ...


i simply meant that with my experience with t5ho lighting at 1.6wpg excel wasn't enough to keep algae at bay. i had to add co2 or i'd have an algae farm on my hands.

once you go beyond a certain level of light, excel stops being a sufficient source of carbon for the plants.


----------



## ofird (Mar 29, 2004)

I rather start low with 2 T8 bulbs 25W each and one T5HO bulb 39W

Altogether, 90W for 200l, which is 1.7 wpg.

Now the question is: _if the plants are not looking healthy, should I increase the *excel *or the *light*?_


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

ofird said:


> I rather start low with 2 T8 bulbs 25W each and one T5HO bulb 39W
> 
> Altogether, 90W for 200l, which is 1.7 wpg.
> 
> Now the question is: _if the plants are not looking healthy, should I increase the *excel *or the *light*?_


That is hard to answer with out any pictures. For there could be other nutrients that the plants need, especially if you have soft water. Also excel can cause some plants, like vals, to melt.

Most people whom have great growth without pressurized injected Co2, like Trallen, seem to have good bulbs. This makes me think that the photons in the bulb are more important than the wattage. Something I wish I could experiment with but I unemployed at the moment.


----------

